# undersized crabs... i've had enough...



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

guys... i know i'm not the only one here that thinks the crab population is not the same as it used to be. i know "regulations" are placed and even have gotten "tougher" but really... who the hell is actually regulating these?! 

everytime to go to lesner to toss a few stingsilvers i see at least one person keeping extremely undersized crabs. 

i understand that the game warden cannot have their eyes on everything but really... i don't know.. 

i know this gonna piss people off... but how about totally cutting off recreational crabbing for the next 3 years or so. hey why not!?! they will only get bigger and in greater numbers.

what is everyone's take on this??


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

closed season or 2 would help..

Here in Tampa there is no size limit on blue claws :O.. Its a shame .. I see people keeping crabs i wouldnt even put on a hook there so small.. 

But if its legal.. there gonna take em..


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

taking off recreational crabbing would destroy tarpon charter guides buisseness, tarpon and permit fishing would be a pain etc, also i dont know much about this but they cant just go and say you cant crab anymore like nothing you know.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

PM me if you'd like assistance with addressing this matter. Poachers suck.

Yeah I may debate the finer points of a multi-state enforcement policy...that being such an approach may not be the best for totality of the fishery. Let's have faith that those who are working hard to decide the policies on species and limits are doing a good job....

Poachers undermine the entire fishery in ways they don't even know. Report them.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

exactly im with you 100% saltandsand but like i said abolishing crbbing will not help, enforcing the restrictions and empeding those that are doing it is the best option but thats a very hard job to do.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I never said abolish crabbing... but regs need to change to ensure a sponge from those females that aren't in fact grannies (regs don't adequately cover this)... 

As to poachers... like I said...


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

I stopped going out to the eov pier because ALL of the people that i have seen crab there keep small crabs. Alot of them even know what they are doing and just say "who cares". Man i hate walking by a bucket that has ten crabs all of 3 inches wide. Not even enough meat for a mouthful. Sometimes i want to throw their crabs in the water myself it makes me so mad. But what i had started doing was "reminding" them of the regs, then if they still didnt care i would call the gw. Only had to do it once tho. 

Then there those that keep light and dark females............................


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Call the fish police!!! Or, if they don't understand what the hell you're telling them after you have physically thrown out half their days "catch", if they get bold, hit them with a tazer!! Very simple.. I try not let illegal fish get taken on my watch, REGUARDLESS!!!


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Another thing that has lead to the decline of our crab fishery is the strong comeback of the striper fishery from the 80s to now. Alot of people wouldn't like to admit that, but it is true. Only one small part of the equation though. Nevermind the Japanese market for all things that swim!!! Our offshore fishery has BEEN going downhill, and continues to do so.. Especially when Japan will buy a single, clean, big bluefin tuna for THOUSANDS on THOUSANDS of dollars.. It makes me sick personally.. 30 years ago my old man could head out of Rudee Inlet only twenty miles on an 18 foot boat and do well on bluefin tuna. Thanks to the Trawlers, that fishery has since been smashed!!! Now you have to run at least 40-50 miles for the closest tuna bite during tuna "season", and it's not nearly as strong.... Anyway, way off subject.


----------



## dafishguy (Apr 13, 2006)

The Chesapeake blue crab fishery is in dire straights, no doubt. I have been selling seafood for 24+ years and used to depend on crab business in the summer for a big portion of my income. The VMRC continues to tighten the regs, but that is not helping. Crabs were super scarce this spring and had to go through their spring shed to boost the population for June and July. Then when the catch picked up, the crab houses could not keep up as our Feds tightened the regs on workers coming to the US legally, while the illegals continue to pour in It starts in Congress folks.

Anyway, a 2-3 year closure would help, but what do they do to compensate the people who depend on what crab business we do have? Tough call there cause some of our tax dollars would be the only way. 
I think they need to shut down the peeler harvest for a few years as the large percentage of crabs taken for soft crabs are fertilized females becoming mature and if the don't get caught are destined to lay eggs. More crabs laying eggs, more baby crabs, hopefully more adults. Lost income for crabbers here too!
It is a tough call for the regulators. As for the idiots who don't respect the resource, program the VMRC hotline number 757-247-2265 into your phone and call in the violators. It is in mine and I don't even warn em, just call. If they get fined, it will help our tax income.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Stripers are not the reason for the crab collapse, period. Try a century of commerical overfishing as the number 1 culprit. Rec poachers should have the DNR called on them and loudly announce this if you feel safe.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Well, to some degree, stripers are helping with the crab shortage but certainly not the collapse. That has to do with several factors, not the least being pollution and overharvesting. 

Since the menhaden, which are the stripers food of choice, are being overharvested in they Bay, due to shortage the stripers are turning to crabs. 

Poachers suck!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

dafishguy said:


> The Chesapeake blue crab fishery is in dire straights, no doubt. I have been selling seafood for 24+ years and used to depend on crab business in the summer for a big portion of my income. The VMRC continues to tighten the regs, but that is not helping. Crabs were super scarce this spring and had to go through their spring shed to boost the population for June and July. Then when the catch picked up, the crab houses could not keep up as our Feds tightened the regs on workers coming to the US legally, while the illegals continue to pour in It starts in Congress folks.
> 
> Anyway, a 2-3 year closure would help, but what do they do to compensate the people who depend on what crab business we do have? Tough call there cause some of our tax dollars would be the only way.
> I think they need to shut down the peeler harvest for a few years as the large percentage of crabs taken for soft crabs are fertilized females becoming mature and if the don't get caught are destined to lay eggs. More crabs laying eggs, more baby crabs, hopefully more adults. Lost income for crabbers here too!
> It is a tough call for the regulators. As for the idiots who don't respect the resource, program the VMRC hotline number 757-247-2265 into your phone and call in the violators. It is in mine and I don't even warn em, just call. If they get fined, it will help our tax income.


Read this again and pay attention because this guy knows what he's talking about. The new regs are mostly trying to protect the female crab population, winter dredging = 95% females, increased size limits for females are 5" min. just like males this year, no females that have dark sponges (egg laden and getting ready to drop) can be kept and one idea that was missed by the VMRC this year that he mentioned was to further limit (not shut down but limit) the peeler fishery that is almost all immature females that haven't even bred yet, something that crabs only do a limited amout of times in their life cycle.

Supply is not a problem right now but instead it's what he said about the number of 'migrant' workers that typically would be picking them in the picking houses that aren't in the country or they're sitting behind a computer working in the A/C. I know and help sometimes a commercial crabber and the supply is so great right now it's overwelming the demand to the point where the guy running the pots is only getting less than 20 bucks for a bushel of #2 Jimmies so there isn't a shortage of crabs at the market.

I agree with everything they've done to increase the regs this year except with the fact they didn't reduce the amount of peelers allowed. Give it a couple of years and you'll see the crab population rebound greatly with what they've already done. 

Poaching is illegal no matter how you look at it so use the number that he posted, I've got it on speed-dial under 'Fish Cops' My $0.02


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

I am an occasional crabber as well and have researched the VMRC regulations to ensure that I am compliant and do not keep anything under 5". It is important to understand that there are no size limits on mature female crabs and the dark sponge regulation was only effective until July 15. I, however, always throw back any dark sponge crab. I not only wanted to inform myself of the proper regs but to also provide factual information for readers here. If I am misled, please correct me, but this info is directly from the VMRC website. I hope it helps, even if its not popular.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

BTW: There have been several recent discussions on NPR that are excellent on this issue. During one discussion a local waterman called in for clarification from the biologist as to when a female crab becomes a granny. He said there is wide spread mis-information and old folklore still being practiced, namely that many watermen still believe that a diamond apron means a female crab is a granny. Several of the biologist experts indicated this was not true and that a female crab bears several (up to five) sponges during her lifetime.

The fact that information is not being properly communicated on these issues causes problems.

They also spoke about farming crabs and that a jimmy can go from a nickel size to a marketable 5 inch size in a few short months. Aqua farming is a hot, hot, hot area now.... man I wish I could do it. Some of the watermen said they'd aqua farm others dismissed it as being beneath them.


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

Crabs are down, but still plentiful... I personally blame the young kids who have not been properly educated on the rules and regulations, and disrespect the entire idea of why there are regulations set. I have heard the same thing 10000 times, "This is my water, why do I have to pay or abide by rules set by the government? F$#$ that!"

I have seen teens on Lynnhaven pier keep an entire 60 qt. cooler full of crabs, male, female, small, large....didn't matter.... They had no idea any limits but didn't care either.. adults too

I've almost been in fights disputing rules and regulations, and have dumped crabs, fish before... only thing you can do is report your findings to the game officials, and educate everyone you can..


----------



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

*i agrey*

this stuff pisses me off i went to lennyhaven
mon-tues there people keeping 2-4 inch crabs and ones with brown sacks i say close the season for 3-4 years


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

Sharkman, Keeping 2-4" crabs is unacceptable and I have educated my share of poachers, but the brown sponge rule was only in effect until July 15. Mature females, which have vague characteristics by law, do not have a size limit. So people keeping the small crabs may very well be within the limits of the law. Maybe VMRC needs to revisit the regulations.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

incucrash said:


> Crabs are down, but still plentiful... I personally blame the young kids who have not been properly educated on the rules and regulations, and disrespect the entire idea of why there are regulations set. I have heard the same thing 10000 times, "This is my water, why do I have to pay or abide by rules set by the government? F$#$ that!"
> 
> I have seen teens on Lynnhaven pier keep an entire 60 qt. cooler full of crabs, male, female, small, large....didn't matter.... They had no idea any limits but didn't care either.. adults too
> 
> I've almost been in fights disputing rules and regulations, and have dumped crabs, fish before... only thing you can do is report your findings to the game officials, and educate everyone you can..


I rarely ever target crabs, and I mean basically never. When I do however, I follow every regulations reguardless. It frustrates me to see anything illegal kept. I do agree with you that the kids really need to be more informed. I grew up on the Perquimans river, and the extent of my crabbing was setting a pot behind the house, and pulling it after 24 hours. They were always Jimmys, but I would bet I kept a couple undersized ones. If I had known better it would have been a different story.. Then again, lol, I didn't catch to many, maybe 5 or 6 per soak, so I doubt I did much damage. Plus I only set the thing a couple times a year anyway.


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

drawinout said:


> I rarely ever target crabs, and I mean basically never. When I do however, I follow every regulations reguardless. It frustrates me to see anything illegal kept. I do agree with you that the kids really need to be more informed. I grew up on the Perquimans river, and the extent of my crabbing was setting a pot behind the house, and pulling it after 24 hours. They were always Jimmys, but I would bet I kept a couple undersized ones. If I had known better it would have been a different story.. Then again, lol, I didn't catch to many, maybe 5 or 6 per soak, so I doubt I did much damage. Plus I only set the thing a couple times a year anyway.


Yeah, activity like that is not the problem.. the stuff that really gets on my nerves is the kids who stab little crabs and stomp them for fun, kill them for "bait" and then never use them, or keep coolers full only to probably never even steam them because 1/2 of them died due to people being drunk and uneducated on how to properly store crabs, hence wasting em! but anyways, i'm done with my rant

As I always say, You can always find crabs in Ocean View!


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

Save the crabs...then eat them


----------



## Sully (Dec 13, 2007)

*Lesner Overkill*

Sat. before last I fished crab creek, walking and casing lures around past the bridge. As I turned the corner of the creek there on the beach layed approx. five hundred small crab claws, no bodies in sight I compared it to a 5 inch and it was half its size. During my walk i passed 10-12 asians crabing, most with cast nets the rest with string. I heard no english in their talking. I would bet that they don't read english or care about our reg's.
So what can we do about this????? Call the cops????


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Sully said:


> Sat. before last I fished crab creek, walking and casing lures around past the bridge. As I turned the corner of the creek there on the beach layed approx. five hundred small crab claws, no bodies in sight I compared it to a 5 inch and it was half its size. During my walk i passed 10-12 asians crabing, most with cast nets the rest with string. I heard no english in their talking. I would bet that they don't read english or care about our reg's.
> So what can we do about this????? Call the cops????



Call the Virginia DNR (game warden) I believe the number was provided in this thread. You may want to call the police too but they may not respond since it's DNR's jurisdiction. 

You may want to see the thread about "Here's what you get for your license fee." I've done follow up on that issue which hasn't been put into a thread.


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

I mean no disrespect do the Game wardens, or are they called Conservation Police now?? I saw the car at the showplace outside of Richmond, heard that is there new title.... Anyways! I feel like they lack on Saltwater, since I could remember as a young kid, I have seen the game twice in my entire life on the coast, It really seems like there freshwater and hunting programs are more important, but I may be wrong... I know they usually patrol what they invest the money in to, like maintaining freshwater and hunting properties, wildlife managements and stocking waters with fish but, I sure wished I had that state job riding a brand new Suburban around educating people and giving people tickets =]

All you can do is contact them and write them emails/letters letting them know your sightings... They do listen from what I've experienced in the past

Everyone should have higher standards the the Game sets, I have thrown back minimum sized fish plenty of times, and any baby species goes back in the water unless they are maxed out baitfish... My camera phone is all I really need, Catch and release fishing is so much better to me lately...

and oh, want to really piss off the people not abiding by the rules? Catch big fish and throw them back, put a crab pot out and throw back the 4.9" crabs, ohhhhhhhh will they swarm you with hungry eyes... Smile at them and keep em angry!! Throw back a 19" flounder, 18" puppy, and watch em go nuts!!! oh so fun


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

If I am not mistaken, Virginia Beach Marine Police have the authority to inspect your catch and ticket you accordingly. I know that they regularly board boats and inspect the catch so I would think that Crab Creek would be no different. I would call the VB Police non emergency number of 385-5000.

Crash, I was at Kiptopeke this past weekend and the "Conservation Officer" was there all day Sunday inspecting every boat that came in and every fisherman's cooler on the pier. He was very friendly and I let him know that I was glad to see him there. He was steadily writing tickets for undersized catches.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

SGT.Bunghole said:


> once tho.
> 
> Then there those that keep light and dark females............................


i'd hate to break it to you, but it is completely legal to keep ALL females greater than 5" in VA...although to you and me it may be morally "wrong" to keep a pregnant crab, it is within the law to do so, and as such, it will be done...best thing to do in that case is to inform of the millions of crabs that will never come to be out of that bushel of sponges...to protect the future of the fishery, you must act on the present state...


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

ASK4Fish said:


> i'd hate to break it to you, but it is completely legal to keep ALL females greater than 5" in VA...although to you and me it may be morally "wrong" to keep a pregnant crab, it is within the law to do so, and as such, it will be done...best thing to do in that case is to inform of the millions of crabs that will never come to be out of that bushel of sponges...to protect the future of the fishery, you must act on the present state...


Yeah i know its just some people have no morals. Also in the regs it states you can keep up to ten dark sponges per bushel. So i guess that could mean during the months of mar-luy15 or whatever i can have a bucket on a pier with one 5'' male and ten dark females without any repercusions at all, cause technicly im still working on a whole bushel, right? 

That is what i have come to understand. Which is why i stopped even saying anything to the crabbers. So many fine lines in the crab regs.

The gw does come out and check on calls. About two months ago i had a dealing with one on the ov pier over people keeping short flounders. It wasnt me but two gentlemen whom didnt speak english and didnt care even after i told them what the deal was.


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

ASK4Fish said:


> i'd hate to break it to you, but it is completely legal to keep ALL females greater than 5" in VA...although to you and me it may be morally "wrong" to keep a pregnant crab, it is within the law to do so, and as such, it will be done...best thing to do in that case is to inform of the millions of crabs that will never come to be out of that bushel of sponges...to protect the future of the fishery, you must act on the present state...


I think you can keep ALL MATURE FEMALES regardless of size in VA, except those with brown to darker sponge. The 5 inch minimum only applies to males and immature females.


----------



## Sully (Dec 13, 2007)

I am carrying my phone and calling on all these asians with undersise crabs ,lucky and not shooting them. Somebody got to start some where. Deport the bastards.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

f210 said:


> I think you can keep ALL MATURE FEMALES regardless of size in VA, except those with brown to darker sponge. The 5 inch minimum only applies to males and immature females.


The regs were changed last year due to the surplus of female crabs, they now blanket all mature female crabs into the 5" + bracket, including sponge or sack crabs regardless of color of eggs. as for immature females they must be 3 1/2" in order to keep. Go to a bait shop and buy some "hard crabs" for bait, not peelers, i can be sure you will likely get sponge females, mixed orange and brown (as they carry the least value, they are sold as bait)...


----------



## DarkSkies (Aug 16, 2008)

incucrash said:


> I mean no disrespect do the Game wardens, or are they called Conservation Police now??.... Anyways! I feel like they lack on Saltwater, since I could remember as a young kid, I have seen the game twice in my entire life on the coast, It really seems like there freshwater and hunting programs are more important, but I may be wrong... All you can do is contact them and write them emails/letters letting them know your sightings... They do listen from what I've experienced in the past
> 
> Everyone should have higher standards the the Game sets, I have thrown back minimum sized fish plenty of times, and any baby species goes back in the water unless they are maxed out baitfish... My camera phone is all I really need, Catch and release fishing is so much better to me lately...


This is how it is where I live in NJ. The F&G have to prioritize the calls, and crabbing is at the bottom rung of the ladder. Good to see so many here concerned. Some people say: "What's the big deal, it's only a few crabs?"
Yet multiply the taking of short fish or crabs by the thousands of people who do it because they feel they won't get caught, and you can begin to see why it's important to turn these people in.


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

ASK4Fish said:


> The regs were changed last year due to the surplus of female crabs, they now blanket all mature female crabs into the 5" + bracket, including sponge or sack crabs regardless of color of eggs. as for immature females they must be 3 1/2" in order to keep. Go to a bait shop and buy some "hard crabs" for bait, not peelers, i can be sure you will likely get sponge females, mixed orange and brown (as they carry the least value, they are sold as bait)...


Please correct me if I am wrong BUT you can keep mature female crabs even though it is less than 5 inches. The 5" minimum applies only to MALE and IMMATURE FEMALES. Also, the 3 and 1/2" applies only to PEELER CRABS. 

Therefore, those who see some people keeping crabs less than 5" have to make sure that these are NOT female crabs or else you will end up getting embarassed. 

This quote is directly from the VMRC website:

http://www.mrc.state.va.us/Regulations/recfish&crabrules.shtm

*Size/Catch Restrictions*

**Minimum size limits: 5 inches for male hard crabs (jimmies) and immature female hard crabs, 3 ¼ inches for peeler crabs caught from March 17 through July 15 and 3 ½ inches from July 16 until November 15 in the Chesapeake Bay and its tributaries; 3 ¼ inches for peeler crabs caught on the seaside of the Eastern Shore; and 3 1/2 inches for softshell crabs measured from tip to tip of the longest spikes. No size limits exist for adult female hard crabs (sooks) [Code 28.2-708, Regulation 4 VAC 20-270-55]. *


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

Sully said:


> I am carrying my phone and calling on all these asians with undersise crabs ,lucky and not shooting them. Somebody got to start some where. Deport the bastards.


Make sure that these "undersized crabs" are NOT female crabs because in VA you can legally keep them even if it is NOT 5" or more.

http://www.mrc.state.va.us/Regulations/recfish&crabrules.shtm

*Size/Catch Restrictions

*Minimum size limits: 5 inches for male hard crabs (jimmies) and immature female hard crabs, 3 ¼ inches for peeler crabs caught from March 17 through July 15 and 3 ½ inches from July 16 until November 15 in the Chesapeake Bay and its tributaries; 3 ¼ inches for peeler crabs caught on the seaside of the Eastern Shore; and 3 1/2 inches for softshell crabs measured from tip to tip of the longest spikes. No size limits exist for adult female hard crabs (sooks) [Code 28.2-708, Regulation 4 VAC 20-270-55]. *


Also, it is NOT only the Asians who are keeping illegal crabs. I have seen black, white and hispanics keeping them too.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Its not a race thing, i have seen all creeds and colors do this. There are just to many fine lines in the regs for me to say anything to anyone anymore. Of course i know i was in the right the one time i called cause pretty lake is home to males. 

On a side note, across the street behind ships cabin the overseaers have been out there in numbers cast netting. I was there a couple mornings ago and there had to be 20 in the water with castnets. I sat there thinking to myself thank goodness these folks dont have the net and dont read p+s and dont speak english cause the lake across the street is plum full of bait. One throw of a net would get them a bucketfull. I just sat there watching them waste their time.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

SGT.Bunghole said:


> On a side note, across the street behind ships cabin the overseaers have been out there in numbers cast netting. I was there a couple mornings ago and there had to be 20 in the water with castnets. I sat there thinking to myself thank goodness these folks dont have the net and dont read p+s and dont speak english cause the lake across the street is plum full of bait. One throw of a net would get them a bucketfull. I just sat there watching them waste their time.



SShhhhhh, quiet.... won't be long until they get an interpreter.


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

Was at Kiptopeke again today and yes the Game Warden paid a visit to the pier again as he did last week. I ask for his version of the crab debate, and he did not have a clue. He said that even he can not understand the VMRC regulations and that he does not check or enforce the crab rules...only fish. so I guess unless the VMRC police show up, the crab poachers will live to poach another day.


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

Kiptopeke is state land right? I imagine that is why he is always hanging around there...but I'm glad he is there, I think they need to hit the piers harder though... I've never seen game on a pier in my life, only at the old Willoughby boat ramp as a child and one time at Lesner bridge on the duck inn side...

In my opinion, they are hitting the wrong spots, Kiptopeke rarely yields large crowds of people, same with the little surf spot secrets... I don't think the Game should come over a sand dune with binoculars and spy on 1 single person... They should go in teams and walk each pier, kick a!# and take names of every person violating rules.

SGT. B is correct, it's not a race thing, so please don't turn it in to one... I've seen just as many English speaking citizens who grew up here break rules as non English speaking people... 

The game warden who said he was not following the crab rule is just as ignorant as the people he is busting for not following the fishing rules.

Anyways, Take it easy, just follow the rules yourself and educate people who are truly uneducated on the rules...the ones who pretend not to speak english, or cuss you out and tell you it is their waters, let them go, no need to get in fights over it... 

I can guarantee you one thing, the ones who are breaking the rules knowingly, will not hesitate to break the law knowingly, so be careful out there... I've done some dumb stuff before but it's not my job to sheriff the piers and beaches, i'm honestly beginning to not care anymore..


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

*Fish cleaning a small part in this?*

I suspect “new” dock rules also play a small part in this. Fish cleaning tables had been a consistent food source for crabs. Now many of the carcasses end up in the landfill.


----------



## LKSalty (Jun 19, 2007)

*Crab population decline*

I agree !!!! 

Recreational harvest of undersize crabs should be enforced but I have seen very few if any " enforcers ", especially on commercial fishing piers.

The real problem is crab dredging in the lower bay during the winter months most of which are females and therefore such dredging is especially harmfull. It was stopped for ONE YEAR to study it. Did anyone tell VNR group that 90% of these crabs are fertile females and that 80-90% of the females only spawn once and then die !!!! 

Maryland has stopped dredging years ago but the VNR people are only here to protect the handfull of commercial interests, just look at the manheaden industry that has removed the main source of food for stripers and other game fish in the bay by 80 %.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Sully said:


> I am carrying my phone and calling on all these asians with undersise crabs ,lucky and not shooting them. Somebody got to start some where. Deport the bastards.



I got news for you. It AINT just asians. I see plenty of WHITE folk cutting up illegal fish/crab for bait around these parts. 

I hope your daughter comes home some day with a nice young asian guy holding her hand.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Her hand in one hand, and a casting net in the other?


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks for all the replies guys...




Sully said:


> I am carrying my phone and calling on all these asians with undersise crabs ,lucky and not shooting them. Somebody got to start some where. Deport the bastards.



Sully, 

my post was NOT to single out any ethnicity, as i, myself am ASIAN. yes, i agree, the bulk of the offenders are in fact asian. but like money, greed affects many others. i have seen blacks, whites, hispanics, and yes, asians all not following the regs. its obvious that you are not seeing the big picture. its not just the asians, its everyone. 


Folks, 

i knew this would happen when i posted the original topic. i did not want to turn this discussion into an ethnic war on crabs. all i'm asking for is better vigilance on the part of pier workers, more education to the average fisherman/ crabber on the state regs, and more frequent visits by the game warden. seriously, if you have something to hide, then you are doing something wrong. 

man, and i thought by now, people are above all this hate. guess i was wrong... damn shame... i don't care if you say that you were only joking or it was taken out of context... bottom line... you meant exactly what you said... 


out....


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

J_Lannon said:


> I got news for you. It AINT just asians. I see plenty of WHITE folk cutting up illegal fish/crab for bait around these parts.
> 
> I hope your daughter comes home some day with a nice young asian guy holding her hand.



thanks man... couldn't have said it better myself...


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

moderator, please lock this string from any further replies. it obviously has gone in the wrong direction.


----------

